# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Đơn kiện GTA V của Lindsay Lohan dài tới 67 trang

## thoinay

Tháng 12/2013, các trang tin tức đồng loạt đưa tin Lindsay Lohan dự định khởi kiện *GTA V* - tựa game sandbox do Rockstar Games sản xuất phát hành trước đó 3 tháng. Vào thời điểm đó, ai cũng nghĩ rằng đây lại là một chiêu thu hút sự chu ý của nữ diễn viên 28 tuổi. Tới tháng 7/2014, thông tin về vụ việc này lại xuất hiện một lần nữa khi Lindsay cho biết cô đang chuẩn bị khiếu nại lên tòa án thành phố New York. Và mới đây, đơn kiện chi tiết được một công ty luật soạn ra để đưa Take Two cùng Rockstar Games ra hầu tòa được công bố đã cho thấy nữ hoàng rắc rối hoàn toàn nghiêm túc trong ý định đòi bồi thường từ hai hãng game nói trên.


Ban đầu, lý do mà Lindsay Lohan đưa ra cho khiếu nại của mình về Rockstar Games cùng *GTA V* đó là sự tương đồng giữa cô và NPC trong game có tên là Lacey Jonas - một diễn viên hết thời xuất hiện ở chuỗi nhiệm vụ mà nhân vật chính được yêu cầu giúp Lacey tránh khỏi sự săn đuổi của các Paparazzi. Tuy nhiên, bản tài liệu chính thức mà công ty luật Prichard Law soạn ra để trình lên tòa án tối cao thành phố New York được trang Hollywood Reporter công bố mới đây, thật bất ngờ có độ dài lên tới... 67 trang với đầy những chi tiết không khác nào bới lông tìm vết.

Lindsay Lohan có vẻ giống Trevor nhiều hơn?


Một ví dụ điển hình là: "_Bên nguyên đã sử dụng cử chỉ giơ hai ngón tay hình chữ V nhiều năm kể từ trước cũng như sau khi GTA V ra đời._ " Với lý luận như thế này, có lẽ Lindsay có dành cả đời để đi kiện cũng chưa hết những người đã từng thực hiện động tác nói trên ở phim ảnh hay bất cứ đâu, trừ khi nữ hoàng rắc rối có đăng ký bản quyền cho nó. Ngoài ra còn có nhiều khiếu kiện khác liên quan tới kiểu dáng bikini, màu tóc, đồ trang sức trên thiết kế của nhân vật Lacey Jonas được Lindsay cho rằng lấy cảm hứng từ mình mà chưa xin phép.


Những vụ việc như thế này khiến cho chúng ta thấy rằng sức mạnh của đồng tiền thật ghê gớm, nó có thể dễ dàng biến sai thành đúng, đen thành trắng miễn là sử dụng đủ số lượng cần thiết. Nhưng về mặt tài chính, Take Two và Rockstar Games chắc hẳn cũng không thua kém một ngôi sao hết thời như Lindsay Lohan là bao, chưa kể họ còn sở hữu "thâm niên" lâu năm với những rắc rối về pháp luật. Hãy chờ đợi xem liệu tựa game tỉ đô GTA V có thoát khỏi mớ lộn xộn này hay không.
*>> Lindsay Lohan vẫn chưa buông tha GTA V*

----------

